# Are beards sexy?



## Josiah (Mar 25, 2015)

Apparently so.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodwa...brity-men-should-grow-a-beard-imm#.awznaNgmm0


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2015)

I think so,  a lovely way to celebrate the differences between men and women. It can be a bit uncomfortable if one has sensitive skin, but well worth the price in my humble opinion. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2015)

When I was young I was particularly fond of the beard long hair combination. It reminded me of the warriors of old. Where have all the long haired men gone? Sigh. Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 25, 2015)

I have such a powerful visage without a beard that I am afraid of what women would do if I ever grew a beard...


----------



## Shirley (Mar 25, 2015)

Trips my trigger.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hmm, what how about a hairy back to go with it?  Would that be a trip?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 25, 2015)

Not to me they aren't..  However I don't mind a well groomed moustache..  BUT for  the most part I prefer clean shaven... minus that "scruffy" look that some think is so sexy... it's dirty looking to me.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2015)

Ralphy, re your beard. The obvious answer is either to call animal control or wildlife protection, providing, of course there have not been any recent sasquatch sightings. I am struggling to ban the hairy back image from my mind forever. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

I like a nice beard, trimmed, not scraggly.  My DH grew one twice but he couldn't stand the itch.


----------



## Pam (Mar 25, 2015)

Depends on the man. Some suit them, some don't. There's not many on the above link that would appeal to me. As for this comment '_Gary Barlow has reached peak physical attractiveness with the addition of his beard._' Good grief...I'd never class him as attractive/ sexy, beard or no beard.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 25, 2015)

My hairiness brings out forbidden desires in women.  In the summer they ask if they can touch my legs when I am in shorts...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> My hairiness brings out forbidden desires in women.  In the summer they ask if they can touch my legs when I am in shorts...



Dream on Ralphy boy.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2015)

My son has a beard. It suits his angular face. My nephew, on the other hand, who has much more boyish features would look silly, I think.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2015)

Ralphy, I hate to break it to you, sport, but those women are merely checking to see whether or not you are suitable for taxidermy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Women actually want any shavings that my body can provide...


----------



## Debby (Mar 25, 2015)

My husband has had a beard for a couple decades now and last year on a whim, he decided to shave it off.  He walked into the living room, said 'what do you think?' and I said, 'how long will it take to grow back?'  After 20 years, I like the beard!


----------



## Shirley (Mar 25, 2015)

I dunno so much about that. My brother had a hairy back and it drove women wild. It must appeal to their primitive instincts.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 25, 2015)

As always.. there's no accounting for taste.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 25, 2015)

No, not to me.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hmm, maybe I will grow a beard to go with all of my other hairiness and drive the ladies insane.  Well, most of them...


----------



## Shirley (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes and I'll run my fingers through the long, silky hair on your back and tickle you under your long silky beard.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 25, 2015)

For men with a weak chin they are indeed a blessing.  It's too bad that woman with a large chin don't have any comparable way to hide it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Shirley, I think that I am going to faint in anticipation...:love_heart:


----------



## Shirley (Mar 25, 2015)

:lofl: LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

Debby said:


> My husband has had a beard for a couple decades now and last year on a whim, he decided to shave it off.  He walked into the living room, said 'what do you think?' and I said, 'how long will it take to grow back?'  After 20 years, I like the beard!



My ex has a beard that looked really good on him.  The first time he shaved I realized what a tiny chin he had.  A bare face did not suit him.  He looked a bit like a pinhead!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

NO to hairy backs!  Ack.  I do love a hairy chest though.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Yes and I'll run my fingers through the long, silky hair on your back and tickle you under your long silky beard.



Please, Shirley!  I'm eating my lunch!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 25, 2015)

I like a neat clean beard.  Much better than the 5-o'clock shadow look.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2015)

Hairy chests rock, also like muscular hairy forearms. My, it is becoming warm in here!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hairy chests rock, also like muscular hairy forearms. My, it is becoming warm in here!



Agree!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 25, 2015)

My preference is clean shaven, but, I won't discount a beard, it really depends on the man, some look quite fetching with them, cases in point, some I'd like with a biscuit to sop em up.






Some nice and unique ones.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2015)

Mercy, April, this mermaid badly needs a swim after viewing these beautiful bearded men. I love the first one on the second video. He reminds me of my son's father, the most beautiful man I have ever seen.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 25, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Mercy, April, this mermaid badly needs a swim after viewing these beautiful bearded men. I love the first one on the second video. He reminds me of my son's father, the most beautiful man I have ever seen.



I know, aren't they gorgeous.  I'd be a beard convert, clean shaven what's that, poof .


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 25, 2015)

Geez!  You guys take this kind of seriously, don't ya?


----------



## Cookie (Mar 25, 2015)

I find a lot of body hair on a man is creepy in my books - hairy chest, hairy back, hairy legs, hairy arms - what do we have here?  Man or beast? It can look a bit ape-like.  Besides, doesn't body hair fall out as men age?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 25, 2015)

Beards sexy?  YES, on goats. gnus and lilies.  Hey, this isn't the 1800s.  Why live in the past?

 Buck Rogers and Flash Gordon were both clean shaven.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Geez!  You guys take this kind of seriously, don't ya?



Nope, just like ogling men bearded or not.  , Especially appropriate for us single womens to do, I think.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 25, 2015)

In some religions it is a no-no for men to cut hair, - e.g. Sikh (including beards), Nazrite Jews, Rastafarian (dread locks).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2015)

My husband has had a short trimmed beard and mustache for many years now, and I like it very much.  He's always had a mustache, and when we first met, his hair was longer too, hit the shoulders.  I always tell him if he wants to get rid of it that's okay, he's good with or without.

No hairy backs here, lol, but he has just the right amount on his chest to be sexy.  What I don't care for is this new trend of men waxing their arms, legs and chests.  Unless you're a professional body builder, I think it's odd.  I thought it was odd for them too years ago, but figured it had something to do with either sweat or vanity, or a combination of both. 

There was a guy at work that kept a long beard, everyone was used to seeing it.  Then he hooked up temporarily with some woman and shortly after that he came in shaved clean.  Well, honestly, although I don't like long beards, this guy's chin and features definitely benefited from the facial hair. I never commented on the change, as not to hurt his feelings.  Before we knew it, he grew it back again.  True, women don't have that option.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2015)

April, you and I will stop ogling men after we are dead, not before! Lol.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 25, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> April, you and I will stop ogling men after we are dead, not before! Lol.



:thumbsup1::yes::cheers:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I find a lot of body hair on a man is creepy in my books - hairy chest, hairy back, hairy legs, hairy arms - what do we have here?  Man or beast? It can look a bit ape-like.  Besides, doesn't body hair fall out as men age?



Well, my DH is 66 and still very hairy.  No back hair thankfully, but lots on arms, legs, chest, and a thick head of hair.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Mar 25, 2015)

Beards do look sexy on some very few men.  A man looks so fresh and clean with a nice shave.  My late husband had a beard when he was young and I hated it.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Mar 25, 2015)

I just had to make another post.  Do any of you watch Duck Dynasty?  I get the creepy crawlies when I see them on TV.  Every time you see them they just look unclean.  I think about all the food in those beards.  Their wives must really like the money and fame to stay with them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Beards sexy?  YES, on goats. gnus and lilies.  Hey, this isn't the 1800s.  Why live in the past?
> 
> Buck Rogers and Flash Gordon were both clean shaven.



What's wrong with beards if people think they are sexy?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2015)

Some men don't understand that women are every bit as diverse in what we find appealing in the opposite sex as they are, I guess.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 25, 2015)

AprilT said:


> My preference is clean shaven, but, I won't discount a beard, it really depends on the man, some look quite fetching with them, cases in point, some I'd like with a biscuit to sop em up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you April, what a wonderful way to wake up.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh yes, think facial hair is extremely sexy.  Well most, not overly fond of full beards, but love the look of stubble (five o'clock shadow), goatees and a soul patch.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

Temperance said:


> Oh yes, think facial hair is extremely sexy.  Well most, not overly fond of full beards, but love the look of stubble (five o'clock shadow), goatees and a soul patch.



The problem with stubble and with some beards is they scratch your face when kissing.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't see why false beards and chest wigs shouldn't be considered. They're easy to carry around, ready for any situation.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 25, 2015)

Sparky said:


> I can't see why false beards and chest wigs shouldn't be considered. They're easy to carry around, ready for any situation.


....especially when you want to get something off your chest!


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> The problem with stubble and with some beards is they scratch your face when kissing.




To me stubble just looks dirty and unkempt.   I always felt if a man wanted to kiss me, he should at least go to the trouble of shaving.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> ....especially when you want to get something off your chest!



That's right Meanderer, and also if you want to get something on it...LOL
Seems to me, the merits of false body hair has long since been abandoned, along with medallions.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Mar 25, 2015)

A "five o click shadow" makes me think if he is not clean shaven, then he needs a shower too.


----------



## 911 (Mar 25, 2015)

We weren't allowed to wear a beard in the state police of any type. If you were plain clothes, a small well-groomed mustache was acceptable, but they did not want uniformed officers having one. If a Trooper came to work and forgot to shave, we had an electric razor and the standard razor with shave cream available at all of the barracks. No one was to go out on duty unshaven. I have a heavy beard, so sometimes when I would have to pull a 12-hour or longer shift, I would get a 5 o'clock shadow and then some before the end of the shift, so I carried a cordless electric with me.

I forgot to write, I don't know if they are sexy or not. I guess the ladies would know better than I.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 25, 2015)

Can't speak for the other ladies 911, but personally, I always thought that scruff was pretty darn sexy.  Never, ever minded the feel of it against my cheek.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't care for beards.  I prefer clean shaven.  Dated men with moustaches, but not beards.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope, not sexy to me, prefer clean shaven.


----------



## muffin (Mar 25, 2015)

Although some men look really great with beards, they don't feel good do they Girls
Prefer clean shaven men myself.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 25, 2015)

muffin said:


> Although some men look really great with beards, they don't feel good do they Girls
> Prefer clean shaven men myself.



Well that tears it, no dates with me.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh, I don't know. I have sensitive skin,xposure to either scruff or beard leaves me with a red face, and an enormous smile. No pain no gain!


----------



## Glinda (Mar 25, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ralphy, re your beard. The obvious answer is either to call animal control or wildlife protection, providing, of course there have not been any recent sasquatch sightings. I am struggling to ban the hairy back image from my mind forever. Lol.



:lofl:


----------



## Glinda (Mar 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> The problem with stubble and with some beards is they scratch your face when kissing.



That's not all they scratch.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes Glinda.  There's THAT too....


----------



## Glinda (Mar 25, 2015)

My S.O. just shaved his beard off after keeping it for several months.  It looked good but I did not especially like the scratchiness so he was wavering on keeping it.  He has a very handsome square jaw and I told him it was a shame to hide it.  Worked like a charm.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 25, 2015)

Even this old lady finds a bald man with a well trimmed beard sexy.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2015)

Nydnt! You are so right. Of course, I find bald men sexy period!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 25, 2015)

Although along with most of my fellow men on this forum, I've been known to drop an occasionally off color allusion, but wow nothing like you gals glorying in whatever it is that turns you on. I guess senior men are just more repressed than senior women.


----------



## drifter (Mar 25, 2015)

Preference for Beards seem to be an individual matter with women. Personally, a well trimmed beard wears well on some men. When young and out of the country, I sported a mustache and beard. After I retired I again grew a beard. It has never enhanced my sex appeal.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Mar 25, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Nydnt! You are so right. Of course, I find bald men sexy period!



I don't prefer bald heads. My husband was 68 when he died two years ago and had the prettiest full head of grey hair.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 25, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> My hairiness brings out forbidden desires in women.  In the summer they ask if they can touch my legs when I am in shorts...



Ralphy -- have you gone off your meds again?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2015)

Butterfly, Ralphy's missed his Electric Shock Therapy appointment again. That's three in a row!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

Glinda said:


> That's not all they scratch.



Ahahaha! Naughty girl!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

I find some bald men sexy. But my DH has a full head of thick white hair.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well that tears it, no dates with me.



Well it's like I mentioned earlier Jim, false beards offer you options, depending on your mood or someone else's.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Scratch a senior lady a little and you will find a hidden hussy...:love_heart:


----------



## ndynt (Mar 26, 2015)

Ralphy1, we may be seniors....but, we are not dead :wink-new:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2015)

Ndynt, perhaps some of us were dead long before we were seniors? Struggling to be delicate here. Poor men, you know. Fragile little things. Lol.nthego:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Fragile?  Nonsense!  We modern men are stronger then ever with a little help from our pharmacy...nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Ralphy, that takes care of one brain, but what about the other, in your case barely used???:love_heart:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

But just like a used car with low mileage it is worth more, as it is not cluttered up with claptrap that can impair my basic male thinking and behavior...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Ah, I see. Uncluttered, basic male behaviour = primal =devolution at it's finest. Thanks for clearing that up. Have fun in the trees, I hear the Primate Council is out tonight!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Biology rules even when some think that they choose.  Now, I have got to have a banana...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 27, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Nope, just like ogling men bearded or not.  , Especially appropriate for us single womens to do, I think.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Ken, that is just awesome, and about time, I think! Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

You should see how my hairy back melds with my neck and shoulder hair.  In fact, I shampoo my whole body with a gentle baby shampoo which women like the smell of...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't get too excited, Ralphy, we also like the smell of clean dogs too....just sayin.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

I do howl at the moon on occasion...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 27, 2015)

Is this you, Ralphy?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Not even close, too "bald" to be attractive...


----------



## Shirley (Mar 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I do howl at the moon on occasion...



Oooooowllll.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

And you should see the women come running...


----------



## Shirley (Mar 27, 2015)

Ralphy, you should show me a picture of you so I can put it on there. You could use it for your avatar.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Think of a blend of Robert Redford and George Clooney and that should do it, but they probably on blessed with the same hairiness...


----------



## AprilT (Mar 27, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 16395



Well if you don't want me to look at the beard, stop showing it off, I couldn't help but take a peak, in the future, I will try to be a little more discreet, especially since those eyes are quite lovely as well.  :bowknot:  But um, that beard, oh my, I'll, par don me Sir.


----------

